# Attitudes toward circumcision in Guatemala



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

What are the current/recent attitudes toward circumcision in Guatemala? My sister's fiancé was born there, probably in 1980-ish. Is it likely he would be circumcised? (My sister was horrified that I asked her if he was circumcised, and she said that is NOT a conversation they'll be having! I guess she'll find out on the wedding night







) She is still several years away from having kids, but I'm already starting to tell her about circumcision. I'm just curious to know if the fiancé will likely be an anti-circ ally or not.

eta: (side rant) In trying to research this myself, I ran across Circlist. I had avoided it in the past because other MDC'ers said they were a bunch of circumfetishists. Are these people for real?! They have testimonials on there about women being majorly turned on by their boyfriends' circumcisions -- I mean that they were turned on DURING the surgery. EWW. If I didn't know better, I'd think the site was satire.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
They have testimonials on there about women being majorly turned on by their boyfriends' circumcisions -- I mean that they were turned on DURING the surgery.

Yup, that would be a circumfetishist. uke

It would be very unusual for someone from Guatemala to be circ'd. Though in a culture where intact is the norm, they may not have an appreciation for it in the intactivist sense.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bm31* 
they may not have an appreciation for it in the intactivist sense.

I'm just hoping that he'll have a "no son of mine!" attitude about it. That will make my job really easy







I understand the basic idea of keeping my nose out of other people's business, but I feel so strongly about circumcision that I wouldn't be able to refrain from offering my strongly-worded opinion if my sister wanted to circumcise.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
I'm just hoping that he'll have a "no son of mine!" attitude about it. That will make my job really easy







I understand the basic idea of keeping my nose out of other people's business, but I feel so strongly about circumcision that I wouldn't be able to refrain from offering my strongly-worded opinion if my sister wanted to circumcise.

That's what ended up working with my good friend from Mexico. When his wife was expecting I warned him about all the unnecessary cutting they like to do in the US....c-sections, epistiotomies (sp?)....and circ. He was really baffled by the idea of circ and just took being intact for granted. I explained it to him and showed him some info. on the internet. He told me, "Miguel...when I roll it back it feels soooooo good!" LOL And then he said, "I will tell them to leave my son like me!" They ended up having a beautiful little girl, but I feel better that they were forewarned so they wouldn't get bamboozled into something then or in the future.


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

My aunt is married to a man born and raised in Guatemala. (He is in his early 30's)
I brought up circumcision to them (they had infirtility issues) and he was horrified. Now they are expecting a baby boy in September and not only does he have the 'no way in hell' attitude, he is really nervous that one of the Dr.s would go and do it anyway. I'm making them stickers to put on his diaper to make him feel more a ease.

FWIW, he was born at home in a villiage and his mom is currently the only one in town with a washing machine. Everyone else does thier laundry in the river. He doesn't know anyone (from home that is circ'ed)

I would assume, from what I know about him, that no circ is the prevalent attitude in Guatemala.

Congratulations to your sister!


----------

